# المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثه والثلاثون ( متجدد )



## MIKEL MIK (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*ازيكم يا شباب اخير يا شباب المفتش كرومبوا وصل المنتدى بتعنا وانشاء الله الموضوع دا يعجبكم 


كل المطلوب من الاعضاء انك تخش تحل اللغز دا 


الحلقه الخامسه عشر وصلت

مين اللي خطف سحس

[YOUTUBE]YcgboKITT24[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## dark_angel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*اللى خرم الكرة سلطة الكلابجى لان الكرة فيها خرم من السيخ*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

اخي مايكل الصورة لم تظهر عندي
سأجرب بعد ما اعمل شوية صيانة للجهاز


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*ده فيديو من موقع يوتيوب استاذي كليم


حاول تجرب تاني ومستني ردك​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*مايكل صعب اشوفه من النت عندي واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*لقد قام الاخ دارك بالاجابة
شكله مجررررررررررررررررب
صح ياااااااااااااادااااااااااارك؟؟​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*مممممممممم...

أنا شفتها الحلقة دى وهو الخياط علشان الكورة فيها فتحتين مقص

أكسب أنا 
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*اولا ميرسي كتير يا مايكل علي الموضوع ده*

*ولو عايز اي مساعدة في رفع الحلقات انا في الخدمة*

*وبالنسبة لحل الحلقة بتاعت مين اللي خرم الكورة *

*هو سلاطة الكلابجي لأن الكورة مخرومة بسيخ*​


----------



## ameera (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

سلاطة الكلابجي لانه الكرة مخرومة بسيخ

بانتظار الاجابة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*



rana1981 قال:


> *مايكل صعب اشوفه من النت عندي واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع​*





bishoragheb قال:


> *لقد قام الاخ دارك بالاجابة
> شكله مجررررررررررررررررب
> صح ياااااااااااااادااااااااااارك؟؟​*





marmar_maroo قال:


> *مممممممممم...
> 
> أنا شفتها الحلقة دى وهو الخياط علشان الكورة فيها فتحتين مقص
> 
> ...





elsalib قال:


> *اولا ميرسي كتير يا مايكل علي الموضوع ده*
> 
> *ولو عايز اي مساعدة في رفع الحلقات انا في الخدمة*
> 
> ...





ameera قال:


> سلاطة الكلابجي لانه الكرة مخرومة بسيخ
> 
> بانتظار الاجابة





*جربي تاني يا رنون ولو معرفتيش سطبي برنامج الجافا

وده اللنك بتاعه من هنا

مرسي ليك حبيبي elsalib انا عندي معظم الحلقات

والاجابه هقلها لما انزل تاني حلقه بكره انشاء الله

اسنتوا الاجابه ومستني  رأي باقي الاعضاء​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*ماااااااااااتنزل ياد الأجابه يخربيت كده ههههه أوعى تعمل زى كرومبو ومش تقول الاجابه 

وبعدين الموضوع لذيذ ياميكو وانا بفكر اثبته بس بشررررررررط 

ايه جايزة اللى يكسب المفتش عامل 3000 جنيه 

أنت كام بقى ؟

ههههههههه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ماااااااااااتنزل ياد الأجابه يخربيت كده ههههه أوعى تعمل زى كرومبو ومش تقول الاجابه
> 
> وبعدين الموضوع لذيذ ياميكو وانا بفكر اثبته بس بشررررررررط
> 
> ...




*
هههههههههههههههههه

مش قولتي شوفتي الحلقه وعرفه الاجابه

ولا لازم تعملي دكتوره علينا :smil8:

اللي يكسب هديله اللي هوه عايزه بشرط

لو مرمر كسبت مش هديها حاجه :t30:

أجابه الحلقه الاولي هنزلها دلوقتي هي والحلقه التانيه

مرسي علي مرورك الجميل يا مرمور​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*حل الحلقه الاولي


الحل : هو سلطة الكلابجى سيبك من السيخ لما على رقصوا شاط الكورة فى العمود خبطت
فى عربية الكبدة لو لحظت هتلاقى الكباببجى هو الى كان شايف الكورة سعتها بعدين امه  ندهت عليه ً بعدين راح الكبابجى خرم الكورة 

​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*الحلقة رقم 

222222222222222222222 فى المنتدى

حرامية القلم الدهب

[YOUTUBE]v3kFC3aQVsY[/YOUTUBE]


ياريت يكون فى مشاركات اكتر من كدا يا شباب 


ومستني الاجابات والجائزه علي مشرفه القسم​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

ميرسى مايكل فكرة جميلة جدااااااااااا
انا بحب كرومبو اوووووووى ونفسى اشارك 
بس الفيديو مش بيكمل خالص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*لو الفيديو مش بيتشتغل عندك يا بريسكلا

يبقي انتي محتاجه اتطسبي برنامج الجافا

ولو مش عندك انا جبته معايا هنا

مرسي علي مرورك ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*ميرسى يا مايكل بس الفيديو بيشتغل لحد 32 ثانية وبعد كده بيقف​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*يبقي بيحمل يا بريسكلا 

لو بيحمل ببطيء يبقي النت عندك وحش

سيبيه يحمل برحته للاخر 

ومستني مشاركاتك واجابتك​*


----------



## twety (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*الترزى *


----------



## mero_engel (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*اللي سرق القلم الدهب *
*هو جدو ابو عصايه (الجوهرجي)*
*انا قولت الحل *
*فين جايزتي بقي ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*ههههههههه ماشى ياكوكو أيامك معايا سودة 

بس عارف لو كنت كسبت ياااااااد مكنتش هسكت تصدق بقى  *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*ااااااه صحيح...

الحلقة التانسة هوووووو الجواهرجى لانه هو اللى كان ماسك العصاية 

وشغال توك توك هههههه زى ماسمعته الست اللى عالفونه

ويا الجايزة بقى ياكوكو يا الحذف مفيش حاجة تالتة هههههه  *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*



twety قال:


> *الترزى *



*مش الترزي يا تويتي 

مرسي علي مرورك​*


mero_engel قال:


> *اللي سرق القلم الدهب *
> *هو جدو ابو عصايه (الجوهرجي)*
> *انا قولت الحل *
> *فين جايزتي بقي ؟؟؟؟*​



*صح يابت يا ميرووو
طول عمرك ناصحه يابت
جايزتك مع المشرفه مرمر 
اتصرفوا مع بعض
​*


marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههه ماشى ياكوكو أيامك معايا سودة
> 
> بس عارف لو كنت كسبت ياااااااد مكنتش هسكت تصدق بقى  *​



*مش لو كنتي كسبتي بقي
وعملالي شاطره ودكتوره  :t30:​*


marmar_maroo قال:


> *ااااااه صحيح...
> 
> الحلقة التانسة هوووووو الجواهرجى لانه هو اللى كان ماسك العصاية
> 
> ...



*الجايزه مع ميرووو انا مالي

وبعدين هي قالت الحل الاول يبقي الجايزه ليها

اتفقوا مين ياخد الجايزه وحلال عليها​*


----------



## twety (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*لا الترزى علشان هو المتغاظ*

*ايه ده*

*انت هتجيب الحلقات من الاول ولا ايه ؟*


----------



## twety (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*بس لو على الحلقه دى *

*يبقى الجواهرجى*
*علشان صوت العصايه *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*



twety قال:


> *لا الترزى علشان هو المتغاظ*
> 
> *ايه ده*
> 
> *انت هتجيب الحلقات من الاول ولا ايه ؟*





twety قال:


> *بس لو على الحلقه دى *
> 
> *يبقى الجواهرجى*
> *علشان صوت العصايه *




*
اول حلقه سلطه الكلابجي مش الترزي

وتاني حلقه قولتيها صح الجواهرجي

شطوره يا تويتي​*


----------



## جيلان (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*يا لهوى فكرة جامدة يا مصيبة
موضوع عايز يتثبت بجد

الحلقة دى شفتها ايون الجواهرجى عشن مراطه سمعت صوت العصاية بتاعته*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

طيب دلوقتي شغال لغز بابا نويل الحرامي

وهو اللي بيقرا المنيو

لانة لسا داخل بعد مسرق الشنطة

حط انت بقى الفيديو براحتك

يالهوي بحبة قوي كورومبو انا​


----------



## جيلان (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*وانا كنت بحبه لغاية ما اكتشفت انه اهلاوى زعلت اوى ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*



جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى فكرة جامدة يا مصيبة
> موضوع عايز يتثبت بجد
> 
> الحلقة دى شفتها ايون الجواهرجى عشن مراطه سمعت صوت العصاية بتاعته*



*اي خدعه يا جيجي

بالنسبه للتثبيت  ثبتي مرمر انتي عشان تثبت الموضوع

مراته بالته يختي وعملالي زملكويه :t30:​*


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طيب دلوقتي شغال لغز بابا نويل الحرامي
> 
> وهو اللي بيقرا المنيو
> 
> ...



*شطوره يابت يا فروشه

وانا برضه قولت نفس الحل 

بس الحمد لله بعد تفكير عميق

النهارده هنزل الحلقه التالته من عينيه​*



جيلان قال:


> *وانا كنت بحبه لغاية ما اكتشفت انه اهلاوى زعلت اوى ههههههههههههههههههه*




*يا بختك ياعم كرومبو

فروشه وجيجي بيحبوك محدش قدك

بس ايه حكايه اهلاوي دي يابت دول احسن ناس الاهلاويه
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*

*هيتم تثبيت موضوعك ياكوكو..

بس بقولك أيه كل ماتحط حلقة جديدة قولى علشان أغير العنوان 

وأكتب مثلا الحلقة الثالثة... كده يعنى !!

وياريت تأخر الأجابة شوية يا حج أنت علشان الأعضاء تتفاعل معاك 

وكل عضووووووو يكسب على الأقل أعمله تقييم حتى ولا ايه رأيك ؟ 

واللى يكسب مرتين طبعا مش ينفع تقيمه مرتين أبقى سيبك منه وخد تانى واحد بعده ههههه

شوف أقتراحى وانا مستنية تعديلك ياااااااد 

ايااااااااااااكش يطمرررررررررررر 

اه بقولك لو الموضوع مش مشى كتير هفكه مش يزحملنا القسم وخلاص ههههه

أبقى نزل حلقتين كل أسبوع ياااااد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *هيتم تثبيت موضوعك ياكوكو..
> 
> ربنا يخليكي لمصر يا مرمر 30:​
> بس بقولك أيه كل ماتحط حلقة جديدة قولى علشان أغير العنوان
> ...




*حاضر يا مرموره انا طبيعي بنزل كل 3 ايام حلقه

وبالنسبه للفك انتي المشرفه ومقدرش اتكلم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل ( حل الحلقة التانية ) !!*

*الحلقه الثالثه

العملية دى انا نفسى معرفش حلها يا جماعة علشان محدش يقولى على دولارات 

الحلقة رقم 333333333333333 فى المنتدى 

حرامى السوبر مركت 


[YOUTUBE]mg9w3RhjUMc[/YOUTUBE]


مستني مشاركتكم ​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل ( حل الحلقة التانية ) !!*

فعلا الكبابجي
مرسي ليك​


----------



## لوقا عادل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل ( حل الحلقة التانية ) !!*



mikel coco قال:


> *الحلقه الثالثه​*
> 
> *العملية دى انا نفسى معرفش حلها يا جماعة علشان محدش يقولى على دولارات *​
> *الحلقة رقم 333333333333333 فى المنتدى *​
> ...


*
*

*الي سرقوا *
*اللي كان بيقرا المينيو*
*عشان لسة داخل وملحقش يطلب حاجة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو وصل ( حل الحلقة التانية ) !!*

*ايه ياعم لوقا انت دخلت اجابات الحلقات في بعضها

صحصح كده ياجميل وحل الحلقه الثالثه 

مستني اجابتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*

*الحل عيييييد الشواف 

صح ؟*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*

*عيد الشواااااااااف
وكويس اووووووووى ان الموضوع ده اتثبت 
ميرسى يا مرمر يا مشرفتنا الشقية
وانت يا مايكل صحصح لنا الاجابات يا مستر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *الحل عيييييد الشواف
> 
> صح ؟*​




*مش هقول الاجابه دلوقتي زي ماقولتي :t30:​*


+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *عيد الشواااااااااف
> وكويس اووووووووى ان الموضوع ده اتثبت
> ميرسى يا مرمر يا مشرفتنا الشقية
> وانت يا مايكل صحصح لنا الاجابات يا مستر​*




*حاضريا مس بريسكلا 

وشكرا علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*

*ذلنااااا بقى يا أستاذ مايكل...

عليا الطلاج بالعشرة انا لو ماكسبت المرة دى لأكون فاكه اهه بقى ههههه

ميرسى يا بريكسلا ياقمر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ذلنااااا بقى يا أستاذ مايكل...
> 
> عليا الطلاج بالعشرة انا لو ماكسبت المرة دى لأكون فاكه اهه بقى ههههه
> 
> ميرسى يا بريكسلا ياقمر*​





*بعض ما عندكم يا طنط مرمر

طب الراجل ذنبه ايه تحلفي بالطلاج

مش كفايه بوظتي اسم البت بريسكلا  

وبعدين اللي يقول كلمه يبقي قدها :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*

*أووووووووووووف..

مانتا مش فاهم يا ميكووووو الراجل مدوخنى ياخويا 

وانا ماصدقت أحلف بالطلاق خلاص هيجننى 


ولا بيعرف يطبخ ولا يغسل ولا يمسح أووووف أخلعه بقى ههههههههه

على فكرة هو المفروض بريكسلا مش بريسكلا 

انا أعررررف الاسم ده يعنى مش جاهله ياااااااد*​


----------



## farou2 (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*

_الحل عيد الشواف_​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *على فكرة هو المفروض بريكسلا مش بريسكلا
> 
> انا أعررررف الاسم ده يعنى مش جاهله*​


*محدش طبعا يقدر يقول عليكى جاهلة يا مرمر
هو الاسم ممكن يتقال الاتنين بس الاصح بريسكلا

"سلموا على بريسكلا وأكيلا العاملين معي في المسيح يسوع اللذين وضعا عنقيهما من أجل حياتي ... وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيتهما (رو16: 3-5)"​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *أووووووووووووف..
> 
> مانتا مش فاهم يا ميكووووو الراجل مدوخنى ياخويا
> 
> ...





*أحمدي ربنا ان الراجل راضي بيكي يختي

واكيد زمانه دلوقتي أتجنن منك

أخلعيه يختي برحتك فداكي طبعا

وحد يقدر يقول عليكي جاهله يا مرمر :t9:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*



farou2 قال:


> _الحل عيد الشواف_​


*
شكرا علي مرورك فاروق

والحل هقوله بكره مع الحلقه الرابعه​*


+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *محدش طبعا يقدر يقول عليكى جاهلة يا مرمر
> هو الاسم ممكن يتقال الاتنين بس الاصح بريسكلا
> 
> "سلموا على بريسكلا وأكيلا العاملين معي في المسيح يسوع اللذين وضعا عنقيهما من أجل حياتي ... وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيتهما (رو16: 3-5)"​*




*طبعا يا بريسكلا حد يقول علي مرمر كده برضه

بس هي بتحب تعمل علينا دكتوره ومهندسه 

شكرا علي مرورك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*

*حل الحلقه الثالثه هو


عيد الشواف​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*

*الحلقة رقم 4444444444444444444 بالمنتدى 

حرامية بابا نويل 


[YOUTUBE]-DdCOXy6Oi0[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التالتة ووووصلت*

*حل الحلقة الرابعة
بابا نويل اللى بيقرا المنيو​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

*أيوووووووووة صح أنا معاكى يا بريسكلا*​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

أيوه هو صح زى ما قالت بريسكلا هو اللى بيقرا المنيو

لأنه كان لسه داخل فمش هيلحق يشرب شاى او ياكل مكرونة هو اول ما دخل قعد على طول ومسك المنيو


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

أيوه هو صح زى ما قالت بريسكلا هو اللى بيقرا المنيو

لأنه كان لسه داخل فمش هيلحق يشرب شاى او ياكل مكرونة هو اول ما دخل قعد على طول ومسك المنيو


----------



## rana1981 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

*مايكل انا كمان بدي شارك اي انا بعرفن يا ربي بس ماعم بقدر اتفرج عليهن وااااااااااااااااااااااااااع:heat:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *حل الحلقة الرابعة
> بابا نويل اللى بيقرا المنيو​*




*شطوره يا بريسكلا 

جواب صح والجائزه ليكي 

خديها من مرمر الهديه معاها​*


marmar_maroo قال:


> *أيوووووووووة صح أنا معاكى يا بريسكلا*​



*بريسكلا سبقتك يا مرمر

اديها الجائزه يابت ​*


مايكل مايك قال:


> أيوه هو صح زى ما قالت بريسكلا هو اللى بيقرا المنيو
> 
> لأنه كان لسه داخل فمش هيلحق يشرب شاى او ياكل مكرونة هو اول ما دخل قعد على طول ومسك المنيو



*صح يا مايكل جوابك مظبوط

شكرا علي مرورك ياجميل
​*


rana1981 قال:


> *مايكل انا كمان بدي شارك اي انا بعرفن يا ربي بس ماعم بقدر اتفرج عليهن وااااااااااااااااااااااااااع:heat:​*



*انا كنت قولتلك يا رنون تسطبي برنامج الجافا عشان تقدري تشوفي الكليب

لو مش عندك البرنامج قوليلي وانا انزلك اللنك 

وعايزك تشاركي معانا من الحلقه الجايه يا قمر​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

*اه ده فين الحلقة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

*الحلقه انا مخبيها تحت السرير يا أنجي


الحلقه موجود  في المشاركه 48


مستني مشاركاتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

*موضوع حلووووووووووووو يا مايكل
*​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

*شكرا كوكي علي مرورك


وياريت تشاركي معانا​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

*م الناس حلوها انت هتضحك عليا 

انا عاوزة واحدة جديدة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *م الناس حلوها انت هتضحك عليا
> 
> انا عاوزة واحدة جديدة ​*





*انا نزلت حلقه جديده 


وريني شطرتك يا جيجي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

*الحلقه الـ 5555555555

في المنتدي

جزارة المعلم حمبلة

[YOUTUBE]UBN-xkFihbY&feature[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

*ما طلعت مايكل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

*مش عارف العيب عندك في ايه يا رنون

سطبتي الجافا ولا ايه

مستني ردك​*


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة ووووصلت*

*اللى سرق سيد سشوار*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

*كوكوووووووووو...

انت كده هتلخبطنا بقى بجد بص أقتراحى 

انت حدد يومين اللى هتنوزل فيهم الحلقات الجديدة 

وكمان قووووووول مبرووووووووووك للفايز كده يعنى وكل الاعضاء يباركوه له 

كده يعنى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *كوكوووووووووو...
> 
> انت كده هتلخبطنا بقى بجد بص أقتراحى
> 
> ...





*هلخبطكم ليه يا مرموره

انا قولت كل 3 ايام هنزل حلقه

عشان الاعضاء يكونوا عندهم وقت للحل

انا بقول مين اللي بيكسب وبقيمهم فعلا

انتي وبريسكلا ومايكل مايك اللي كسبتوا وقيمتكم

ولو عايزه ايام ثابته نخليها الاحد والاربعاء

اوك يا مرموره 

شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## +meriet+ (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

طب دلوقتى ايه الحلقة
اه كل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

*الحلقه موجوده في اعلي الصفحه مشاركه 61

شكرا ميريت علي مرورك

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*


----------



## Scofield (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

*
مايكل ياريت تنزل الحلقة الجديدة فى اول الموضوع كل مرة لو تقدر
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

*مايكل كل سنة وانت طيب
النهاردة الاربعاء فييييييييييين كرومبو 
ولا بتفسحه عشان العيد
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ميرنا (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

تقولولى تكرهى ايه فى حياتك اقولكم الراجل الرخم دا بشوفة بقولة يله يا رخم واغير القناة وممكن اطفية بسببه ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

انا شفت الحلقة الجديدة 

واللي سرق الجوة اخر واحد اللي عايز يدخل الحمام دا علشان بلع الجوهرة

رتوووووووووووت اطلعي من الموضوع هنا بسرعة قبل محد يشوفك لحسن اللي هنا محبين كورومبو ههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

هو فى حد بيحب الرخم دا يلهوى دا عاصر على نفسه شوال لمون


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*



Scofield قال:


> *
> مايكل ياريت تنزل الحلقة الجديدة فى اول الموضوع كل مرة لو تقدر
> *



*أيوووووووووة صح يا كوكو انا متفقة مع عم الحج 30:

علشان مش كل عضو يدخل يدوخ كده 

أبقى أعمل تعديل للمشاركة الاصلية وزود الحلقة الجديدة 

كده هيبقى احلى بكتييييييييير واسهل *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*



ميرنا قال:


> تقولولى تكرهى ايه فى حياتك اقولكم الراجل الرخم دا بشوفة بقولة يله يا رخم واغير القناة وممكن اطفية بسببه ​



*هههههههه يالحوى يا ميرنا...

طيب ممكن نعرف انتى فى ايه مش بتكرهيه :11azy:

حد يكره كرومبوووو :t9:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

ميرنا مش بيحب غير السبسي​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

*طيب لو كان كده يبقى نجيبها كرومبو وهو ماسك كيس يمكن ترضى عنه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *اللى سرق سيد سشوار*



*اجابتك صح يا مايك

شكرا علي متابعتك ياجميل​*


scofield قال:


> *
> مايكل ياريت تنزل الحلقة الجديدة فى اول الموضوع كل مرة لو تقدر
> *



*حاضر يا حج ريمون من عيوني

بعد كده الحلقه الجديده هتكون في اول الموضوع​*


+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *مايكل كل سنة وانت طيب
> النهاردة الاربعاء فييييييييييين كرومبو
> ولا بتفسحه عشان العيد
> ههههههههههههههههه​*


*
وانتي طيوبه يا بريسكلا

ومتخفيش كرومبو زمانه جاي

هنزل الحلقه الجديده النهارده انشاء الله​*


ميرنا قال:


> تقولولى تكرهى ايه فى حياتك اقولكم الراجل الرخم دا بشوفة بقولة يله يا رخم واغير القناة وممكن اطفية بسببه ​



*طب كويس انك عرفتيني يا رتوت

هنزلك كل يوم 5 حلقات مخصوص عشانك

بس اوعي تقولي ياله يارخم علي صاحب الموضوع​*


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا شفت الحلقة الجديدة
> 
> واللي سرق الجوة اخر واحد اللي عايز يدخل الحمام دا علشان بلع الجوهرة
> 
> رتوووووووووووت اطلعي من الموضوع هنا بسرعة قبل محد يشوفك لحسن اللي هنا محبين كورومبو ههههههههه



*متابعه انتي يا فروووشه

طب كده انتي حليتي الحلقه قبل ما انزلها

اعمل فيكي ايه​*[/color][/size][/font][/center][/b]


marmar_maroo قال:


> *أيوووووووووة صح يا كوكو انا متفقة مع عم الحج 30:
> 
> علشان مش كل عضو يدخل يدوخ كده
> 
> ...





*حاضر يا طنط مرمر

بس كده اي عضو هيدخل علي اخر صفحه في الموضوع مش الاولي

هجرب وانزل الحلقه الجديده في اول الموضوع

وربنا يستر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

*حل الحلقه الـ 5 هو سيد سشوار زي ما قال مايكل مايك

والحلقه الـ 6666666666666 من المفتش كرومبو وصلت

والحلقه موجوده في اول صفحه من الموضوع​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة ووووصلت*

*اللي سرق الـ 500 جنيه هو المعلم زلاؤطة*

*والسبب هو انه قال للمفتش كرومبو انه ميعرفش حاجة عن ال 500 جنيه*

*ومحدش قاله هو اتسرق كام*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

*السارق هو
عباس زلاؤطة​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

*الاجابة بازن الله

رقم خمسة تونس ​*


----------



## TADO2010 (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

يا ناس بلاش نغش من بعض

انا بقى الحل هو 

(((( سيد سلسيون)))

وانا الى اكسب المرة دى

بس محدش يسالنى هو خرمها ازاى

لانى بكل بساطة مش عارف

والبساطة البساطة يعنى على البساطة


----------



## ميرنا (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

تونس مين مين الحجة دى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*



elsalib قال:


> *اللي سرق الـ 500 جنيه هو المعلم زلاؤطة*
> 
> *والسبب هو انه قال للمفتش كرومبو انه ميعرفش حاجة عن ال 500 جنيه*
> 
> *ومحدش قاله هو اتسرق كام*​



*شطور اجابه صحيحه

شكرا علي متابعتك الجميله​*


+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *السارق هو
> عباس زلاؤطة​*



*تمام يا بريسكلا

دايما اجاباتك صحيحه​*


engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الاجابة بازن الله
> 
> رقم خمسة تونس ​*



*شكلك بتجاوبي علي موضوع تاني خالص

ألبسي النضاره يابت يا أنجي

وعملالي شاطره وخلاص​*


tado2010 قال:


> يا ناس بلاش نغش من بعض
> 
> انا بقى الحل هو
> 
> ...



*انت جاوبت علي حلقه قديمه يا تادو

شكرا علي مرورك ياجميل​*


ميرنا قال:


> تونس مين مين الحجة دى ​



*ولا اعرفها يا باشا

بس قوليلي ايه اللي جايبك هنا

مش أنتي بتكرهي كرومبو

ولا هي غلاسه يعني :t30:​*


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

*اصلى لقيت انجى بترد على حاجة مش هنا قلت اضايق فيها انما  الراجل دا لو طلعته انفخة *


----------



## rana1981 (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

*اللي سرق الـ 500 جنيه هو المعلم زلاؤطة

والسبب هو انه قال للمفتش كرومبو انه ميعرفش حاجة عن ال 500 جنيه

ومحدش قاله هو اتسرق كام  

مايكل انا رح اتنقل الاجابة ورح صير شارك بعد ما تعرفوا الجواب ههههههههههه (رورو الغشاشة )بس لحتى تعرفوا انه عم شارك معكن مع انه ما عم بقدر شوف شي​*


----------



## san-mina (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه جميل خالص الحلقات دي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*



ميرنا قال:


> *اصلى لقيت انجى بترد على حاجة مش هنا قلت اضايق فيها انما  الراجل دا لو طلعته انفخة *



:warning:​


rana1981 قال:


> *اللي سرق الـ 500 جنيه هو المعلم زلاؤطة
> 
> والسبب هو انه قال للمفتش كرومبو انه ميعرفش حاجة عن ال 500 جنيه
> 
> ...



*أنا قولت اخيرا رنون بدأت تشارك معانا

بس ولايهمك ياقمر غشي برحتك 

مش هتكسبي حاجه طبعا

كفايه انك منوره الموضوع​*


san-mina قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه جميل خالص الحلقات دي*​



*شكرا علي مرورك سان مينا

ومستنيين مشاركاتك معانا في الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

*حل الحلقه السادسه هوه المعلم زلاؤطة


شكرا علي مشاركاتكم كلكم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

*الحلقه السابعه من المفتش كرومبو


جرنال المفتش كرومبو اتسرق


[YOUTUBE]udln7fAAx3g[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

*لا مشوفتهاش انا دى*
*جبتها منييييييين*

*لسه منزلتش ولا حلقات قديمه *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *لا مشوفتهاش انا دى*
> *جبتها منييييييين*
> 
> *لسه منزلتش ولا حلقات قديمه *





*اي خدمه يا تويتي 

بس مقولتيش الحل ايه

ولا مستنيه حد يغششك :t9:​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة اوووووووى الحلقة دى يامايكل وجديدة كمان

اللى سرق الجورنال أ/سعيد
علشان الميه كانت مقطوعة وهو قال اخد دوش
وكمان هو ماسكه فى ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
*ميرسى اوووووى يا مايكل​*


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*

*لا بامانه*
*انا مش مستنيه بس مكسله اتفرج الصراحه 
ههههههههه*

*بس اكيد هتفرج يعنى *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة ووووصلت*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوووووووى الحلقة دى يامايكل وجديدة كمان
> 
> اللى سرق الجورنال أ/سعيد
> ...



*شكرا علي متابعتك ومرورك يا بريسكلا

والحل هقوله يوم الاربعاء مع الحلقه الجديده​*


twety قال:


> *لا بامانه*
> *انا مش مستنيه بس مكسله اتفرج الصراحه
> ههههههههه*
> 
> *بس اكيد هتفرج يعنى *



*
ماشي يا كسلانه

هستني اجابتك ​*


----------



## farou2 (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة ووووصلت*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
سهلة الاستاذ سعيد والاسباب1-المي كانت مقطوعة وهو قال انه كان خارج من الحمام بعد ما اخد دوش او حمام طويل
2-لما فتح الباب كانت الجريدة في ايده وخباها(يعني كان عم يقرأها قبل ما حد يدق عليه)
ههههههههههههه 
واسف لتغيبي​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة ووووصلت*

*شكرا فاروق علي متابعتك ومرورك


وانشاء تشاركنا علي طول​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة ووووصلت*

*أجابه الحلقه السابعه هي 

الاستاذ سعيد

واللي فازت بريسكلا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة ووووصلت*

*الحلقه الثامنه وصلت


حرامية بلا حدود


[YOUTUBE]vFAjGGpwXoE[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة ووووصلت*



mikel coco قال:


> *أجابه الحلقه السابعه هي
> 
> الاستاذ سعيد
> 
> واللي فازت بريسكلا​*



*ميرس يا مايكل 
بس انا كده ليا جوايز كتير عند مرمر
 و هى مكبرة دماغها خالــــــــــــــــــــــــــص
اعمل فيها ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة ووووصلت*

*اجابة الحلقة الثامنة
حمبوزو لاوى بوزو
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tena_tntn (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة ووووصلت*

اجابة الحلقة الثامنة دنجل ابو طفاشة
لانة النور كانت مقطوع


----------



## farou2 (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة ووووصلت*

حبوسو ناوي بوسو -(حبوزو لاوي بوزو) لأن باين انه مرشح(مكرب)(التهاب بالجهاز التنفسي)(انفلونزا) والسبب انه كان عالسطح طول الليل بالبرد لحد ما اجت عربية الاشغال بتاعت الاناره اخديته الصبح ومستحيل يكون نام طول الليل وهو عيان...............
كيفني معك​


----------



## twety (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*

*طيب الجوايز هتوصل امتى ؟*
*عاوزة تشجيع*
*علشان امخمخم معاكوا *
*واحل الحلقات*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرس يا مايكل
> بس انا كده ليا جوايز كتير عند مرمر
> و هى مكبرة دماغها خالــــــــــــــــــــــــــص
> اعمل فيها ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*



*خلصي عليها وريحينا كلنا​*


+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *اجابة الحلقة الثامنة
> حمبوزو لاوى بوزو
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*شكرا علي متابعتك المستمره يا بريسكلا​*


tena_tntn قال:


> اجابة الحلقة الثامنة دنجل ابو طفاشة
> لانة النور كانت مقطوع


*
شكرا تينا علي مرورك

وشوفي الحلقه تاني​*


farou2 قال:


> حبوسو ناوي بوسو -(حبوزو لاوي بوزو) لأن باين انه مرشح(مكرب)(التهاب بالجهاز التنفسي)(انفلونزا) والسبب انه كان عالسطح طول الليل بالبرد لحد ما اجت عربية الاشغال بتاعت الاناره اخديته الصبح ومستحيل يكون نام طول الليل وهو عيان...............
> كيفني معك​



*شكرا فاروق علي متابعتك المستمره

منورني ياجميل​*


twety قال:


> *طيب الجوايز هتوصل امتى ؟*
> *عاوزة تشجيع*
> *علشان امخمخم معاكوا *
> *واحل الحلقات*
> *ههههههههههههههه*



*وانتي بتجاوبي خالص يابت يا تويتي

انتي علي طول يا كسلانه يا بتمخمخي

الجوايز عند مرمر اتصرفي معاها انتي

شكرا علي مرورك ​*


----------



## tena_tntn (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*

معلش اصلي علشان في امتحانات ومخى مش فاضى دي بس  كانت راحة 
والاجابة حمبوزو لاوى بوزو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*

*غشتيها من مين يا تينا

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل

وربنا معاكي ويوفقك في امتحاناتك​*


----------



## max mike (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*

*معروووووووووووووووووفة خاااااااااااالص هو حمبوزو لاوى بوزو

لانه قاعد طول الليل فى البرد فاخد دور البرد*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *معروووووووووووووووووفة خاااااااااااالص هو حمبوزو لاوى بوزو
> 
> لانه قاعد طول الليل فى البرد فاخد دور البرد*





*شكرا مايكل علي مرورك ومتابعتك


منور ياجميل​*


----------



## dark_angel (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*

*الحرامى هو حمبوزو لاوى بوزو*
*ولو طلعت اجابتى صح و المشرفة ما ادتنيش جايزة هقتل كرومبو*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*



dark_angel قال:


> *الحرامى هو حمبوزو لاوى بوزو*
> *ولو طلعت اجابتى صح و المشرفة ما ادتنيش جايزة هقتل كرومبو*​




*وكرومبو ذنبه ايه ياعم

اقتل المشرفه احسن

شكرا علي مرورك ياجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*

*أجابه الحلقه الثامنه هي

 حمبوزو لاوى بوزو

وطبعا اللي فازت بريسكلا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*

*الحلقه التاسعه من المفتش كرومبو


فيلا استاذ مراد استاذ علم الجريمة اتسرقت


[YOUTUBE]nyYiKQmrtl0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*



mikel coco قال:


> *أجابه الحلقه الثامنه هي
> 
> حمبوزو لاوى بوزو
> 
> وطبعا اللي فازت بريسكلا​*



*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه :yahoo:
ميرسى يا مايكل
بس فين بقى مرمر مش هسيبها المرة دى:1028yr:​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*

*الحلقة التاسعة : صبحى الجناينى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه :yahoo:
> ميرسى يا مايكل
> بس فين بقى مرمر مش هسيبها المرة دى:1028yr:​*




*العفو يا بريسكلا

مرمر زمانها جايه بس عايز تقومي بالواجب

مش هوصيكي انا انا بعمل خير وكله بثوابه​*


+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *الحلقة التاسعة : صبحى الجناينى​*




*طب لو شاطره قولي ليه صبحي الجنايني​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*

*هاقولك ليه بس عايزة هدية منك اهى حاجة اضمنها بدل اللى راح عليا ده كله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*

*عشان وهو بينط فى الضلمة كان فى حاجة منورة فى بقه
ولما جابوا صورهم فى الاخر كان هو الللى مركب سنة بتنور
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## farou2 (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*

صبحي الجنانيني صح ............
وكمان عرفت الجواب قبل قرائة جواب الاخت بريسيكا
هههههههههههههههههه 
شكرا للجميع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*

*صبببببببحى علشان هو اللى بيلمع ههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة ووووصلت*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> بس فين بقى مرمر مش هسيبها المرة دى:1028yr:​*



*أحم أحم 

أنا جيييت :smil16: اهو خيييييير 

الجوايز مع صاحب الموضوع :t30: انا مالى :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*

*علي فكرة اللعبة محتاجة تنظيم اكتر من كده*

*لأني كل ما بدخل بلاقي الحلقة والحل طب أقول ايه *

*انا بقترح ان الحل مايكل يعلنه بعد ما يعدي فترة يعني *

*ويحسب النقط في الاخر  *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هاقولك ليه بس عايزة هدية منك اهى حاجة اضمنها بدل اللى راح عليا ده كله
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*هديتك مع البت مرمر​* 


+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *عشان وهو بينط فى الضلمة كان فى حاجة منورة فى بقه
> ولما جابوا صورهم فى الاخر كان هو الللى مركب سنة بتنور
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*شطوووره يا بريسكلا​*


farou2 قال:


> صبحي الجنانيني صح ............
> وكمان عرفت الجواب قبل قرائة جواب الاخت بريسيكا
> هههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا للجميع ​


*
شاطور يا فاروق

شكرا علي متابعتك ياجميل​*


marmar_maroo قال:


> *صبببببببحى علشان هو اللى بيلمع ههه*​



*طبعا غشتيها زي كل مره​*


marmar_maroo قال:


> *أحم أحم
> 
> أنا جيييت :smil16: اهو خيييييير
> 
> الجوايز مع صاحب الموضوع :t30: انا مالى :hlp:*​



:smil8:​


elsalib قال:


> *علي فكرة اللعبة محتاجة تنظيم اكتر من كده*
> 
> *لأني كل ما بدخل بلاقي الحلقة والحل طب أقول ايه *
> 
> ...


*
أنا بنزل الحلقات كل أحد واربعاء زي ما اتفقنا قبل كده

وانت بتشوف الحلقه أكتب أجابتك قبل متشوف حل اي عضو

وبعدين شوفها صح ولا غلط

وانا بقول الحل الصح واللي كسب قبل ما انزل الحلقه الجديده علي طول

وانا بقيم اللي كسب كل حلقه

شكرا علي مرورك ياجميل​*


----------



## dark_angel (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*

*الحرامى صبحى الجناينى لان هو اللى عنده سنة بتلمع و هى دى اللى اللى كانت بتلمع فى الضلمة*
*و كده انا لو ما اخدتش جايزة هقتل المشرفة زى ما قالى الاستاذ مايكل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*



dark_angel قال:


> *الحرامى صبحى الجناينى لان هو اللى عنده سنة بتلمع و هى دى اللى اللى كانت بتلمع فى الضلمة*
> *و كده انا لو ما اخدتش جايزة هقتل المشرفة زى ما قالى الاستاذ مايكل*​




*ياله اتكل علي الله وخلص


30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*



elsalib قال:


> *علي فكرة اللعبة محتاجة تنظيم اكتر من كده*
> 
> *لأني كل ما بدخل بلاقي الحلقة والحل طب أقول ايه *
> 
> ...



*وحيااااااااااااتك قلت كده بس يظهر كوكو مش مركز معانا :hlp:

طيب أحسب بالنقط ياكوكو فكرة حلوة بردواااااا *​


----------



## Coptic Adel (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *وحيااااااااااااتك قلت كده بس يظهر كوكو مش مركز معانا :hlp:*
> 
> 
> 
> *طيب أحسب بالنقط ياكوكو فكرة حلوة بردواااااا *​


​ 

*مش كده برضه  :hlp:*

*عايزين نعمل حساب نقاط للناس اللي جاوبت صح*

*والحلقة الجديدة تنزل في اول مشاركة*

*و تتمسح الحلقة القديمة *

*علشان الناس متجاوبش علي القديمة ويحصل ارتباك*

:heat::heat::heat:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*

*حاااااااااااضر من عيوووني

من الحلقه الجايه يوم الاربعاء 

هنزلها في اول مشاركه وهمسح القديمه

ونجرب حكايه النقط دي

بس المهم فين الجوائز يا مرمر​*


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*

3*هو الجناينى عشان سنته بتنور*


----------



## منى كامل (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*

سوستة الخياط


----------



## منى كامل (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*

عيد الشواف عشان ماكانش شايف حاجة


----------



## منى كامل (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*

طبعا شنجل الجوهرجى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*



منى كامل قال:


> سوستة الخياط





منى كامل قال:


> عيد الشواف عشان ماكانش شايف حاجة





منى كامل قال:


> طبعا شنجل الجوهرجى



*
شكرا مني علي مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة ووووصلت*

*الحلقه العاشره وصلت

كورة علي ؤطو

 ونزلت في اول صفحه في الموضوع

مستني مشاركتكم​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*

*على فكرررررررة يا مايكل الحلقة دى مكررة دى كانت أول حلقة انت نزلتها فى الموضوع حتى شوف أول الردود فى الموضوع.. رررررررركز معانا ياعم الحج *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *على فكرررررررة يا مايكل الحلقة دى مكررة دى كانت أول حلقة انت نزلتها فى الموضوع حتى شوف أول الردود فى الموضوع.. رررررررركز معانا ياعم الحج *​




*سووووري يا حجه مرمر

انا مخدتش بالي فعلا

تم التعديل ونزلت الحلقه اللي شغاله دلوقتي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*

*اناا الحلقة دى مش عارفة اجاااااابتها بقى

حد يقوووووووولى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *اناا الحلقة دى مش عارفة اجاااااابتها بقى
> 
> حد يقوووووووولى*​





*كنت متأكد من كده برضه

أقولك أنا الاجابه وتديني هديه​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*

*لا يا مايكل متقولهاش
 هتضحك عليك ومش بتجيب
 حاجة اسأل مجرب
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*

*درويش ابو ورنيش​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *لا يا مايكل متقولهاش
> هتضحك عليك ومش بتجيب
> حاجة اسأل مجرب
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*
مجرب وحياتك يابنتي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *درويش ابو ورنيش​*




*أشمعنا​*


----------



## farou2 (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*

عسلية البقال 
والاسباب 
1-عسلية محله جنب المعمل ورغم كل ده ما سمعش فرقعه ابداً (بحسب قوله) وطبعاً مستحيل 
2-الشباك كان متغطي بورد بشوك وعسلية كان معاه عود زاح فيه الورد ابو شوك عشان يشوف المعمل 
ارجو ان يكون جوابي صحيح .....................
شكراً​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*



mikel coco قال:


> *أشمعنا​*



*عشان هو اللى ايده متعورة ولازق عليها بلاستر
اكيد اتعورت من الشوك ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*



farou2 قال:


> عسلية البقال
> والاسباب
> 1-عسلية محله جنب المعمل ورغم كل ده ما سمعش فرقعه ابداً (بحسب قوله) وطبعاً مستحيل
> 2-الشباك كان متغطي بورد بشوك وعسلية كان معاه عود زاح فيه الورد ابو شوك عشان يشوف المعمل
> ...





+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *عشان هو اللى ايده متعورة ولازق عليها بلاستر
> اكيد اتعورت من الشوك ههههههههههههههههههههه​*





*شكرا علي مروركم فاروق وبريسكلا

والحل بكره مع الحلقه الجديده​*


----------



## max mike (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*

*أظن انه درويش ابو ورنيش*


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*

*انا عرفته انا عرفته رقم 2222222222222222222222222222222
لانه ايدي متعورة من الانفجار شلون بعرف احكي مصري ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *أظن انه درويش ابو ورنيش*




*شكرا ياجميل علي متابعتك​*



rana1981 قال:


> *انا عرفته انا عرفته رقم 2222222222222222222222222222222
> لانه ايدي متعورة من الانفجار شلون بعرف احكي مصري ههههههههههههههههههه*​



*
أنا عارف من اللي غاششك وقالك يا رنون


اقول مين ولا بلاش اسيح​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*

*الحل الصح هو 

درويش ابو ورنيش

وزي ما قالت بريسكلا ورنون عشان ايديه 

بريسكلا ورنون ومايكل يخدوا الجوائز من المشرفه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*

*الحلقه الحاديه عشر وصلت


وموجوده في اول صفحه في الموضوع​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العاشرة ووووصلت*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> بريسكلا ورنون ومايكل يخدوا الجوائز من المشرفه​*



:heat::heat:​


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

*انا عرفتها سهلة خااااااااااالص

حل الحلقة الــــــ 11 هو بتاع الترمس لان باين خااااااااالص فى وشه انه مقروص من النحل يبقى هو اللى قرب من العربية فالنحل قرصه لان النحل كان قريب من العربية

وكمان باين ان بتاع الترمس مخبى الأستين فى العربية من تحت
وهو المطلوب أثباته*


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

*مليش دعوة انا اول واحد جاوبت يبقى هاخد الجايزة لوحدى هههههههههه *


----------



## yousteka (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

العجلة الاستبن منورة عربية الترمس

والبياع بيتكلم وبراءة الذئب في عينه_شكله مسكين خالص_


مرسي يا مايكل وفي انتظار الحلقة الثانية عشر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

*شكرا مايك ويويو علي مروركم 


واستنوا الاجابه الصح​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

*الحلقة دى قديمة يا coco   ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *الحلقة دى قديمة يا coco   ​*




*طب حليها يا مرمر​*


----------



## twety (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

انت بتعرف الاجاايات منييييييين


----------



## ناوناو (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

حل حلقة 11 هو بتاع الترمس 
سهلة قوي وبان من لدغ النحل في وشه
عايزين حلقة جديدة يلا بسرعة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> انت بتعرف الاجاايات منييييييين





*من عم عبده البقال :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*



ناوناو قال:


> حل حلقة 11 هو بتاع الترمس
> سهلة قوي وبان من لدغ النحل في وشه
> عايزين حلقة جديدة يلا بسرعة





*لدغ النحل في وشه وبس

في حاجه تانيه وباينه

شكرا علي مرورك ناوناو

والحلقه الجديده يوم الاحد
​*


----------



## tena_tntn (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

اللي سرقة بتاع الترمس وواضح من قرصة النحلة اللي في وشة 
وكمان هو حطة في عربيتة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

*شكرا تينا علي مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

*حل الحلقه الحاديه عشر

بياع الترمس 

عشان لدغ النحل في وشه

والاستبن موجود في العربيه بتاعه الترمس
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

*الحلقه الثانيه عشر وصلت

بنك السعاده اتسرق

وكالعاده في اول صفحه​*


----------



## twety (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*



> من عم عبده البقال :t30:​


 
*ولا من عم عسليه اللى بيحب العسليه*
*هههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *ولا من عم عسليه اللى بيحب العسليه*
> *هههههههه*




:smil8:​
*طب حلي الحلقه لو عرفتي 

وانا اقولك منين​*


----------



## max mike (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

*حل الحلقة الثانية عشر


هو خليل لأنه أرفع واحد فيهم فهو اللى هرب من فتحة التكييف لكن الاتنين اللى معاه جسمهم مش هيعدى من الفتحة

سهلة جدا*


----------



## tena_tntn (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادية عشر ووووصلت*

خليل لانة ارفع واحد فيهم


----------



## twety (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*

*برافو مايكل*
*تفسير منطقى مظبوط متحلل تمام يعنى*
*هههههههه*

*انا رائى من رائيه برضه*
*ورائى تينا*

*يلا بقى هات الكادو *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *برافو مايكل*
> *تفسير منطقى مظبوط متحلل تمام يعنى*
> *هههههههه*
> 
> ...




*
علي طول بتستني حد يجاوب عشان تغشي

مفيش مره تحليها لوحدك يابت

ومفيش كادو :t30:​*


----------



## twety (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*

*شرير يا مايكل*

*اخس عليك *

*وياسلام يعنى انا محلتش ولا حلقه *
*ماشى ماشى يا مايكل*

*هديك كارت اصفر هديه *


----------



## farou2 (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*

خليل لانه رفيع ​


----------



## محبة الرب (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*

انا عرفته اللى سرق بنك السعادة هو خليل

علشان المفتش بيقول انه هرب من فتحة التكييف وخليل هو ارفع حارس في التلاتة


اكسب انا صح


----------



## twety (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*

*لا غلط*
*اكسب انا*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*

*الحلقه الثالثه عشر وصلت


مين إلي سرق الساعة بتاعت الملحن​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*

*يااااااااااه حمد الله على السلامة


يا كرومبو  :a63::a63::a63:

حل الحلقة ال 13

تملى غتييييييييت​*


----------



## tena_tntn (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*

الحل 
تملى غتيت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة عشر ووووصلت*

حمدلله على السلاااااااااامة ياكوكو بجد كونا مفتقدينك 

مكناش لايقين حد يحط لنا الحقلات من بعدك هههه

الحل تملى غتيت بطيااااااارته ​


----------



## max mike (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة عشر ووووصلت*

*تملى غتيت هو اللى سرق الساعة لان طيارته فيها ماسك مسك بيه الساعة*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *يااااااااااه حمد الله على السلامة
> 
> 
> يا كرومبو  :a63::a63::a63:
> ...





*انا كرومبو يا بربر

طب مفيش كرومبو تاني

ومفيش جوائز كمان 

ياله هش من هنا ومتدخليش هنا تاني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة عشر ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> حمدلله على السلاااااااااامة ياكوكو بجد كونا مفتقدينك
> 
> مكناش لايقين حد يحط لنا الحقلات من بعدك هههه
> 
> الحل تملى غتيت بطيااااااارته ​




*الله يسلمك يا مرمر

اكيد كنتي فرحانه وانا مش موجود :11azy:

لازم اعمل كل حاجه يعني

امال مشرفه ازاي بقي يابت :t30:​*


----------



## TADO2010 (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة عشر ووووصلت*

اكيد تملى غتيت هو الى اخد الساعة

لانه الوحيد الى كان موجود بيطير الطيارة بتاعته

غير كدة الطيارة بتاعته فيها ماسك

يبقى هو الى اخد الساعة


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*



mikel coco قال:


> *انا كرومبو يا بربر
> 
> طب مفيش كرومبو تاني
> 
> ...



*بقى كده يا coco
انت قد الكلام ده:t9:
بتطردنى من الموضوع؟
وجوايز ايه بقى اللى بتكلم عنها دى
ماتخلينى ساكتة احسن:smil8:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية عشر ووووصلت*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *بقى كده يا coco
> انت قد الكلام ده:t9:
> بتطردنى من الموضوع؟
> وجوايز ايه بقى اللى بتكلم عنها دى
> ماتخلينى ساكتة احسن:smil8:​*



*
ايون انا قد الكلام 

عندك مانع يابت يا بربر

وساكته ليه اتكلمي وقولي 

وياله هش متجيش هنا تاني :crazy_pil​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة عشر ووووصلت*

*حل الحلقه هو

تملي غتيت

والهديه لكل اللي قالوا الاجابه صح 

الا البت بريسكلا مش هتاخد حاجه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة عشر ووووصلت*

*الحلقه الرابعه عشر وصلت


الفالنتين Happy Valentine​*


----------



## kokielpop (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة عشر ووووصلت*

*عرفت من خط ايده علشان الكلام اللى فى الجواب نفس الكلام اللى مكتوب على البلكونه احنا جبنا تليفزيزن جديد 

يارب تكون صح 

​*


----------



## بوسى هانى (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة عشر ووووصلت*

عرفت من خط ايدة علشان هو كاتب فى البلكونة جبنا تليفزيون :t9::t9::t9:


----------



## twety (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة عشر ووووصلت*

*احساسى بيقولى*
*انه من عيونه*
*ههههههه*

*عارف لو طلع الحل غلط*
*هقفل الموضوع *

*ده مش تهديد ولا حاجه*
*خالص يعنى*
*ههههههه*


----------



## gigi angel (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة عشر ووووصلت*

من خط ايده علشان هو كاتب على البلكونه جبنا تلفزيون ملون


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة عشر ووووصلت*

*من خط ايده

لانه نفس الخط المكتوب على البلكونة ( على فكرة احنا جبنا تليفزيون جديد )*


----------



## فيبى مجدى (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة عشر ووووصلت*

شكرا لتعبكم الحل عرفت من خط ايدة علشان اليافطة المتعلقة بخط ايدة


----------



## twety (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة عشر ووووصلت*

*ايه خط ايده دى

لا كده هتفرج عليها تانى

بس هو فضل يبصلها كتيييييير فى البلكونه 
*


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة عشر ووووصلت*

*من خط ايده.....عشان كان كاتب على البلكونه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة عشر ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *احساسى بيقولى*
> *انه من عيونه*
> *ههههههه*
> 
> ...




*أحساسك غلط يا تويتي

كنتي استنيني شويه عشان تلحقي تغشيها

ولو قد كلمتك يابت اقفلي الموضوع :t30:

الموضوع ده معاه حصانه طبعا 30:​*


twety قال:


> *ايه خط ايده دى
> 
> لا كده هتفرج عليها تانى
> 
> ...




*شكلك مشوفتيش الحلقه اصلا

يابنتي كنتي اصبري عشان تغشي الاجابه زي كل مره

تتعوض الحلقه الجايه وبرضه اشك انتي تعرفي الاجابه لوحدك :t9:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة عشر ووووصلت*

*حل الحلقه الرابعه عشر هي

من خط ايده

والفائز هو kokielpop​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة عشر ووووصلت*

*الحلقه الخامسه عشر وصلت


مين اللي خطف سحس​*


----------



## kokielpop (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة عشر ووووصلت*

*


mikel coco قال:



الحلقه الخامسه عشر وصلت


مين اللي خطف سحس​

أنقر للتوسيع...


عطيه شبطة 

علشان لابس الطقية بتاعته ​*


----------



## max mike (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة عشر ووووصلت*

*هو عطية شبطة اللى خطفه

لانه اكيد شبط فى برنيطة سحس

ولانه قال بص وشاور على البرنيطة

وكمان لابس الطقية

آدى 3 ادلة*


----------



## gigi angel (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة عشر ووووصلت*

عطيه شبطه لانه لابس الطقيه بتاعته


----------



## tena_tntn (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة عشر ووووصلت*

عطيه شبطة لانة لابس طاقية سحس


----------



## rana1981 (21 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة عشر ووووصلت*

*انا رح اتنقل الجواب وقول هو عطية شبطة اللى خطفه
معليش يا ميكي عديها لانه بغشش​*


----------



## twety (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة عشر ووووصلت*

*ايه ده يا مايكل
مش واثق فاي خالص انت
لا كده انا هزعل منك
انا بس مش هقفل الموضوع علشان باقى الحلوين
اللى بيدخلوا ومتابعينه
مش علاشنك يعنى هههههههههه

وايه يا مايكل قصدك يعنى انا بغش على طول
اخس عليك
انا بكون عارفه الحل طبعا
بس بتاعت سحس دى لسه مشوفتهاش
بس بناءا على طلب الجماهير
يبقى عطيه هو اللى خطفه
وانا هجيب لعطيه هديه علشان خطفه وريحنى منه
هههههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة عشر ووووصلت*

*شكرا ليكم كلكم علي ردودكم الجميله زيكم

عايز اقولكم ان بريسكلا هي اللي هتكمل الموضوع بدلا مني

وتنزل باقي الحلقات وهتابع معاكم الموضوع والردود

عشان اكيد مش هكون فاضي الايام الجايه دي

سلامي ليكم كلكم

​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة عشر ووووصلت*



mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ليكم كلكم علي ردودكم الجميله زيكم​*
> 
> 
> *عايز اقولكم ان بريسكلا هي اللي هتكمل الموضوع بدلا مني*​
> ...


 

*ربنا معاك يا مايكل*
*انشاءالله ترجع بالسلامة*
*وتكملنا انت كرومبو*
*ومتخافش عليه ده بين صحابه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة عشر ووووصلت*

*الحلقة السادسة عشر

مين اللى سرق الشنطة فى المطار​*
[YOUTUBE]9hqu_F3Elbs[/YOUTUBE]​
يالا مستنية اجاباتكوااااااااااااااا
ويارب أكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكوا :smil16:
لحين عودة الاستاذ مايكل كوكو 30:​


----------



## gigi angel (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسة عشر ووووصلت*

انا بقول كوستريكا  هو اللى سرق

علشان الشنطه وراه


----------



## kokielpop (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة عشر ووووصلت*

* الخواجة كوستريكا هو اللى سرق

علشان الشنطه وراه​*


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة عشر ووووصلت*

*ايه مالك يا مايكل
طفشت وزعلت مننا ولا ايه الحكايه

على اى حال
ربنا معاك وترجع بالسلامه

واهلا با لقمرة بتاعتنا
متنسيش تغششينى الاجابه
ولو انى برضه قولت
انه الراجل اللى وراه الشنطه فعلا 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة عشر ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *ايه مالك يا مايكل
> طفشت وزعلت مننا ولا ايه الحكايه
> 
> على اى حال
> ...




*
طفشت بسببك يا تويتي

كل حلقه تغشي الاجابه

وعايزه الجايزه برضه

بس مقدرش ازعل منكم طبعا

بس موضوع الجيش بقي وكل شويه سفر

وانا متابع الموضوع طبعا علي طول

وكالعاده جايه متاخر بعد مغشيتي الحل​*


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة عشر ووووصلت*

*ياساتر يارب منك
حتى وانت هتمشى برضه مش معديلى حاجه
ياباااى منك
ههههههههههه

يلا ربنا معاك وتيجى بالسلامه
بس هو انت كده يعنى خلاص رايح الجيش
ولا لسه فى استئنافات ؟
*


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة عشر ووووصلت*

*اصل اعمل ايه يعنى انا جيت متاخر المرة دى
علشان النت كان عندى مش حلو
وكمان
كنت مش متوقعه يكون الحل سهل كده

يتحسد كورمبوووو
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة عشر ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *ياساتر يارب منك
> حتى وانت هتمشى برضه مش معديلى حاجه
> ياباااى منك
> ههههههههههه
> ...




*بحب افتكر الخير دايما 

انا داخل الجيش بس لسه في كشوفات وكده

وربنا يستر بقي​*


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة عشر ووووصلت*

*قول يارب
واعمل تظلم
ويدوك استمارة 6

*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة عشر ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *قول يارب
> واعمل تظلم
> ويدوك استمارة 6
> 
> *




*قولت يارب

هسمع نصيحتك 

وربنا يستر​*


----------



## twety (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة عشر ووووصلت*

*ياااااااارب

ها بقى
نرجع للحلقات

هو ابو شنطه ولا ايييييييه
ههههههههه

عاوزة الهديه بقة
مرة من نفسى فى اللعبه دى
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة عشر ووووصلت*

*حل الحلقه السادسة عشر هو :

كوستاريكــــــــا

والفائزة هى gigi angel​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السادسة عشر ووووصلت*

*الحلقة السابعة عشر​**مين اللى سرق سيد أوفسايد ​*
[YOUTUBE]JWHeskvqE_M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kokielpop (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة عشر ووووصلت*

*انا شاكك فى رمزي كلمزي
علشان بيقول اخد قرصين منوم الساعه 3 ومش معقول يصحي بعد ساعتين 

يارب تكون صح ​*


----------



## gigi angel (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة عشر ووووصلت*

مرسى   
+ بريسكلا + 

اوىىىىى فين الجايزه بتاعتى بقى 

رمزي كلمزي


علشان هو واخد قرصين منوم   الساعه 3


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة عشر ووووصلت*

انا بقول هاني بتاع الرسبشن


----------



## مورا مارون (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة عشر ووووصلت*

في اي حلقة احناااا


حد يجاوبني  

ابقا حط الحلقة الجديدة في الصفحة الاولى يا مايكل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة عشر ووووصلت*



مورا مارون قال:


> في اي حلقة احناااا
> 
> 
> حد يجاوبني
> ...





*شكلك نايمه يا موورا

يابنتي انا سيبت كرومبو بقالي حلقتين

البت بريسكلا هي اللي مسكه الموضوع ده

وهي اللي بتنزل الحلقات في اخر مشاركه

عشان هي مينفعش تعمل تعديل في اول مشاركه

وتنزل الحلقه الجديده مكان القديمه​*


----------



## twety (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة عشر ووووصلت*

*ياعينى على العذاب
طب قولى الطريقه
وانا اعملك 

انا برضه احب اخدم يعنى
ههههههههه

وانا شاكه فى رمزى برضه
لله فلله يعنى
هههههههه
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة عشر ووووصلت*

*حل الحلقة الــ 17 
رمزى كلمزى​*
*والفايز kokielpop
مبرووووووووووك ودى هديتك





وطبعاااااااا gigi angel  ليها هدية الحلقة اللى فاتت




مبروووووووووووووك يارب يكون عجبكوا ذوق كرومبو 30:​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة عشر ووووصلت*

*الحلقة الثامنة عشر​*
*مين اللى سرق الرسيفر​*

[YOUTUBE]9S18pWpFDCE[/YOUTUBE]


*مستنية اجاباتكو​*​


----------



## gigi angel (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة عشر ووووصلت*

الله بجد مرسى جداااااااااااااا

على الهديه الجميله دى مرسى ليكى يا قمر 

ومش عارفه ليه الحلقه الجديده مشتغلتش معايا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

اجااااااااااوب أنا...

اللى سرق أسمه ايه ده هوبا بقى 

مش فاكرة أسمه هههههههه ​


----------



## kokielpop (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

*على هبا بقى 

علشان بيقول مش هتفرج على ماتش بره البيت تانى 

​*


----------



## twety (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

*هو الواد اللمض ده اللى كل شويه يعلق على اى حاجه
باين عليه من رخامته
احسن اهو يريح الكل منه
هههههههه

شطورة انا ومش بغش بامانه 
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعة عشر ووووصلت*



gigi angel قال:


> الله بجد مرسى جداااااااااااااا
> 
> على الهديه الجميله دى مرسى ليكى يا قمر
> 
> ومش عارفه ليه الحلقه الجديده مشتغلتش معايا



*انا حطيتها من الاول يا جيجى
شوفيها وقوليلى يا قمر​*


----------



## max mike (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

*حلقة مين اللى سرق الرسيفر مش راضية تشتغل عندى*


----------



## gigi angel (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

مشتغلتش عندى برضه


----------



## kokielpop (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

*


twety قال:



هو الواد اللمض ده اللى كل شويه يعلق على اى حاجه
باين عليه من رخامته
احسن اهو يريح الكل منه
هههههههه

شطورة انا ومش بغش بامانه 


أنقر للتوسيع...


انتى بتقولى لمين كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

فيييييييييين الحل يا بريسكلا ؟؟​


----------



## twety (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

*بقول لبريسكلا ومايكل 


اللى مشتغلتش عنده يشوفها فى التليفزيون
ما اهى شغاله ناو


*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *بقول لبريسكلا ومايكل
> 
> 
> اللى مشتغلتش عنده يشوفها فى التليفزيون
> ...




*
وحياتك يختي مش متابع في التليفزيون

ولا بتفرج علي التليفزيون خالص

اتصرفوا انتوا مع البت بريسكلا بقي

امال انا خلعت من الموضوع ده ليه :heat:​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *بقول لبريسكلا ومايكل
> 
> 
> اللى مشتغلتش عنده يشوفها فى التليفزيون
> ...


*
انا صدقونى رفعتها 3 مرات
ويالت ناس قالولى شغالة عندهم :t9:
مش عارفة المشكلة فين​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> فيييييييييين الحل يا بريسكلا ؟؟​



*يا مرمر الحل مع الحلقة الجديدة
والحلقة لسه منزلتش
اكيد اول ما توصل هتكون هنااااااااا​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

*اجابة الحلقة الثامنة عشر
على هوبا​*
*مبروووووووووووووووك يا مرمر اول اجابة صح
ومع ان انا ليا عندك هدايا كتيرة بس المسامح كريم





يارب تعجبك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

*الحلقة التاسعة عشر

مين اللى سرق المحفظـــــــة​*

[YOUTUBE]C1K8tgPU3B0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kokielpop (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

*خفة ابو شفة 

علشان قتل الدبانة على الترابيزة 

​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

يسلاااااااااااام !!!

طيب انتى معاكى العنون بقى يابيكو 

أبعتى يا بت مش بحب الصور أنا 

أضحكى عليا اضحكى ههههههه

تم تعديل العنوووووووووووان أهو  

ودى أصلا ليه هدية لوحدها بس أنا طيبة ومش هتكلم هههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> يسلاااااااااااام !!!
> 
> طيب انتى معاكى العنون بقى يابيكو
> 
> ...




*عمرك ماتعملي حاجه لوجه الله يابت

لازم تخدي هديه من الغلبانه بريسكلا

شكلي هروح ابلغ روووك :t30:

وهو يشوف شغله بقي معاكي​*


----------



## gigi angel (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*

خفة ابو شفة
 لانه هو اللى  قتل الدبانه


----------



## max mike (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*

خفة ابو شفة هو اللى سرق


----------



## مريم12 (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*

*خفة ابو شفة هو اللى سرق المحفظة​*


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*

*الاخرانى ده مش فاكرة اسمه
اللى جرى ورى الدبانه

ياحرام كانت مضايقاه
ههههههه

انا اول واحده بقى اهو
عاوزة الهديه 
*


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*

*بصى يا بريسكلا يا قمر

لو تحبى تنزلى موضوع بالحلقه الجديدة

وتبعتيلى انا او مرمر
وندمجلك الموضوع مع الموضوع ده
وبكده تبقى الحلقه فى اول صفحه

ايه رائيك 
*


----------



## farou2 (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*

خفة ابو شفة هو الي سرق المحفظة لان هو الي قتل الدبانة على الطراميزة ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> يسلاااااااااااام !!!​
> 
> طيب انتى معاكى العنون بقى يابيكو ​
> أبعتى يا بت مش بحب الصور أنا ​
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههههههههه *
*طيب انتى كمان معاكى العنوان تعالى خديه*
*عند كرومبو مفيش دليفرى:a63:*
*وبعدين انتى ضحكتى عليا كتير وانا سامحتك *
*ومضحكتش عليكى عايزة ايه تانى :a63:*

​


mikel coco قال:


> *عمرك ماتعملي حاجه لوجه الله يابت​*
> 
> 
> *لازم تخدي هديه من الغلبانه بريسكلا*
> ...




*هههههههههههههههه *
*لالا يا مايكل مرمر بردو حبيبتى*
*وهى شطورة مش هتعمل كده تانى*
*صح يا مرمورتى *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *بصى يا بريسكلا يا قمر*
> 
> *لو تحبى تنزلى موضوع بالحلقه الجديدة*
> 
> ...



*اوك يا تويتى هنزل الحلقة دى*
*وابقى فهمينى عايزة تعملى ايه بالظبط *
*ونبدأ من الحلقة الجاية يا قمر*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنة عشر ووووصلت*

*ميرسى كتيييييييييير لمروركم الجميل*
*وكل اجاباتكم الصحيحة*​ 
*والفايز الحلقة دى kokielpop أول اجابة صحيحة*​ 



kokielpop قال:


> *خفة ابو شفة ​*
> 
> 
> *علشان قتل الدبانة على الترابيزة *​


 
*مبرووووووووووووووك يا kokielpop*​ 


​ 
*يارب تعجبك الهدية*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*

*الحلقــــــــــــة العشريــــــــــــن

مين اللى اخر الفنان على الحفلة

[YOUTUBE]Tqu4BowldwU[/YOUTUBE]
مستنية إجاباتكـــــــــــــو​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*

*البت شوشو 

علشان قالت كانت معزومة على فرح فى المنصورة 

ورقم العربية كانت مكتوب عليها ملاكى المنصورة

فين هديتى بقى ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *البت شوشو
> 
> علشان قالت كانت معزومة على فرح فى المنصورة
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا انجى داخلة على السريع كده
عايزة الهدية مش لما نعرف اجابتك صح ولا غلط
نورتى الموضوع يا قمرة​*


----------



## max mike (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *البت شوشو
> 
> علشان قالت كانت معزومة على فرح فى المنصورة
> 
> ...




*
انا بضم صوتى لأنجى اجابتها صح*


----------



## farou2 (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*

البت شوشو 

علشان قالت كانت معزومة على فرح فى المنصورة 

ورقم العربية كانت مكتوب عليها ملاكى المنصورة

فين هديتى بقى 
وانا كمان اضم صوتي لانجي 
​


----------



## مريم12 (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*

*شوشو سيلكون*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*

*كل المنتدى بيضم صوتة ليا هاتى الهدية بقى ​*


----------



## twety (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*

*ايوة هى البت الرخمه دى

شوشو قال
دى فعلا من اتباع شوشو
ههههههه
*


----------



## twety (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*



> *اوك يا تويتى هنزل الحلقة دى*
> *وابقى فهمينى عايزة تعملى ايه بالظبط *
> *ونبدأ من الحلقة الجاية يا قمر*



*يابنوتى انا اقصد
ان اللى بيدخل الموضوع بيشوف اول مشاركه
وبيدور كتير علاشن يعرف فين الحلقه الجدييييييدة

ف بقولك ابقى نزلى الحلقه الجديده
فى موضوع عادى
وانا او مرمر ندمج الموضوع اللى هتنزليه بالحلقه الجديدة
مع الموضوع ده
وبكده تكون الحلقه الجديدة موجودة فى اول صفحه

فخمتوا ولا نقول كمان
ههههه
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعةعشر ووووصلت*

*ميرسى لمروركم واجابتكم اللى كلها صح*

*ومبروووووووووووووك للفايزة الجميلة*

*engy_love_jesus*



​


engy_love_jesus قال:


> *البت شوشو ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*و هديتك اللى كنتى مستعجلة عليها اهى*

*

*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا رب تكون عجبتك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 أبريل 2009)

*المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الواحد والعشرون وصلـــــــت*

*الحلقــــــــــــــــة الواحد والعشرون*​ 
*مين اللى سرق كليــــــــة عزوز جلوكوز*​ 

*[youtube]ylfgdTbt-R8&eurl[/youtube]*​ 

*يالا مستنية إجاباتكـــــــــــــو*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*

*طب فين الهديه التانيه

كانت هتعجب جيجي قوي

ولا خوفتي من أنجي يابت​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*

*أيه ده انا بخوف 

اهيه اهيه اهيه 

وفى الاخر طلعت صور ماشى ياعم فىن باقى الصور 

قصدى الحلقات ​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الواحد والعشرون وصلـــــــت*

بالنصف اخي مايكل الهدية

شكرااااااااااا بريسكلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الواحد والعشرون وصلـــــــت*

نسرين انتيبيوتك 

الجايزه ايه يا بريسكلا

باكو عصير 

هههههههههههههه 

ميررررررسى على الحلقه 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## farou2 (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*

للاسف ما فتح النت عندي ولكن اثق ب كوكو مان ​


----------



## kingmena (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*

شوفتها من بدري


----------



## twety (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*

*هى الدكتورة طبعا

بس مليش دعوة
انا النت كان فاصل عندى

الغى كل الحلول اللى قبلى يا بريسكلا
وخدى من عندى
واللى بعدى يبقوا غلط
واكسب انا 
ههههه
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *هى الدكتورة طبعا
> 
> بس مليش دعوة
> انا النت كان فاصل عندى
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه
وماله يا تويتى 
انتى عشان مشرفة القسم تفترى ع الغلابة :t9:​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*



farou2 قال:


> للاسف ما فتح النت عندي ولكن اثق ب كوكو مان ​



*معلش يا فاروق انشاءالله 
المرة الجاية بيفتح
وثقتك فى محلها ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*

*ميرسى لمروركم الجميل واللى كسب المرة دى*​ 
*صديق كرومبووووووو*
*micheal coco*


*قعدت افكر انا وكرومبو نجيبلك ايه يا مايكل*
*وبعدين كرومبو قاللى احنا داخلين على عيد يا بريسكلا*
*نجيبله حاجة تنفعه*








*عجبتك يا مايكل؟*

*بس مش عارفة جابلك البيجامة وجاب واحد يلبسها*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 أبريل 2009)

*الحلقة الثانية والعشرين من كرومبووووووووووو*

*الحلقـــــــــــــــــة الثانية والعشـــــــــرونمين اللى سرق السندويتشات؟​*
















[YOUTUBE]KQ6OOulC-5M[/YOUTUBE]

*يالا مستنية زى كل مرررررررة​*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الواحد والعشرون وصلـــــــت*



كليمو قال:


> بالنصف اخي مايكل الهدية
> 
> شكرااااااااااا بريسكلا



*مش عارفة كليمووووووو
اذا كان الهدية تنفع بالنصف ولا لا
اتفقوا انتو بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى لمروركم الجميل واللى كسب المرة دى*​
> *صديق كرومبووووووو*
> *micheal coco*
> 
> ...




*أخيرا كسبت حاجه في الموضوع ده 30:

أشكري كرومبو قوي يابت يا بربر

بس انتي جايبالي الواد اعمل بيه ايه

طب كنتي هاتي عروسه ولا حاجه بالمره

تسلم ايديكي وعلي الهديه يا بربر
​*


----------



## twety (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*

*اه بقى براااحتى
حد معترض
يسمعنى صوته هههههه

مبروك البجامه يا مايكل
ههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الحلقة الثانية والعشرين من كرومبووووووووووو*

*الحل هوووو

الواد كريم شانتيه الاخير

فين بقي الهديه 

وياريت تتوصي يابت يا بربر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة العشرين ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *اه بقى براااحتى
> حد معترض
> يسمعنى صوته هههههه
> 
> ...




*كلمي يا بربر تويتي بتكلمك

انا مقلتش حاجه يا حاجه تويتي

انا قولتلها ادي الهديه لتويتي 

بس هي قالتلي لأ سيبك منها :t30:

الله يبارك يا تويتي وعقبالك يختي 30:​*


----------



## twety (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانيةو العشرين ووووصلت*

*لا بقى يا مايكل
انت ميحقلكش تحل الحلقه

واجباتك باطله طبعا
هههههههه

واحل انا الحل هو
الواد الرفيع
كريم شانتيه
علشان قال حد معاه كوبايه مياه

والواد التانى بتاع السندوتشات
كان حاطط شطه كتير

اهو يا ميس بريسكلا اجابتى نموذجيه كمان
هاتى الهديه بقى
هههههههه
*


----------



## twety (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانيةو العشرين ووووصلت*

*متحاولش يامايكل
مش هتعرف توقع بينى وبينها

من الاخر يعنى
العب غيرها ههههههههه
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانيةو العشرين ووووصلت*

مينفعش احل ههههههههههههههههههه اصلى شوفت الحلقه دى هوو فعلا الواد الرفيع ده كريم شانتيه 
عايزة الهديه انا مخدتش خالص قبل كده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانيةو العشرين ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *لا بقى يا مايكل
> انت ميحقلكش تحل الحلقه
> 
> واجباتك باطله طبعا
> ...



*اكيد غشتيها مني زي كل مره

انا قولت الاول قبل البت تويتي

بس انا عارف بربر هتخاف علي نفسها وتديكي الهديه

ما احنا في قسمك بقي محدش يقدر يتكلم :warning:​*


twety قال:


> *متحاولش يامايكل
> مش هتعرف توقع بينى وبينها
> 
> من الاخر يعنى
> ...



*هلعب غيرها يا تووويتي

بس ربنا يستر​*


swety koky girl قال:


> مينفعش احل ههههههههههههههههههه اصلى شوفت الحلقه دى هوو فعلا الواد الرفيع ده كريم شانتيه
> عايزة الهديه انا مخدتش خالص قبل كده​




*هو الكل داخل علي طمع ولا ايه

الهديه بتعتي انا وبس

وهديها للاستاذ كليم :t30:​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانيةو العشرين ووووصلت*

*,أيوة هو الواد كريم شانتيه 

الى بنحطة على التورتة​*


----------



## twety (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانيةو العشرين ووووصلت*

*مش لنا تبقى بتاعتك الاول
تبقى تشوف تديها لمين

ياساتر يارب منك

وبعدين انت متاكد انك قولت لبريسكلا
انها تدينى الهديه ؟

احنا فى صيام
راجع كلامك ؟
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانيةو العشرين ووووصلت*



twety قال:


> *مش لنا تبقى بتاعتك الاول
> تبقى تشوف تديها لمين
> 
> ياساتر يارب منك
> ...




*الهديه بتعتي وانا متاكد من الاجابه

اطلعي انتي منها يابت :t30:

شكلي مش هعرف اكدب

اكيد قولتلها مش تديكي الهديه

وهي سمعت كلامي طبعا 30:

شوفي حسابك معاها بقي​*


----------



## twety (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانيةو العشرين ووووصلت*

*يلا لولا الواحد صايم
والعيد قرب

كنت اديتك كارت احمر بشهرين ولا تلاته كده
ههههههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانيةو العشرين ووووصلت*

*طول عمرك اصيله يابت يا تووتي

وبما اننا في الصيام والعيد قرب

استغل الموقف واتكلم برحتي :t30:

وهش من هنا بدل ما اروح ابلغ روك​*


----------



## twety (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانيةو العشرين ووووصلت*

*ياواد بس اسكت خالص
وخلينا ندعيلك فى اللى انت فيه ده
بدل ما يوقفوك قدام الشمس وتنط من فوق السور
ويكون حظك حلو كده
والسور يبقى 50 متر
هههههههه
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الحلقة الثانية والعشرين من كرومبووووووووووو*

*حل الحلقة الــ 22*
*كريم شانتيه*



*واللى كسبااااااان micheal coco*
*صديق كرومبو طبعا *
*ههههههههههههه*​ 





mikel coco قال:


> *الحل هوووو​*
> 
> 
> *الواد كريم شانتيه الاخير*​
> ...


 
*هديتك بقى يا مايكل اخر وصاية طبعا*
*بمناسبة الجيش كرومبو قرر يجيبلك شنطة *
*تاخد فيها حاجاتك*​ 



 


*وعلى فكرة عشان انتو صحاب كرومبو قرر*
*ان لازم الشنطة تكون فيها حاجة مش فاضية *​ 


 

*وكمان شوية حاجات كده*​ 



 
*وربنا معااااااك بقى وترجع بالف سلامة*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانيةو العشرين ووووصلت*

*الحلقة الــــ 23​*

*مين اللى سرق الجبنة​*

[YOUTUBE]DmEbdQY0lrE[/YOUTUBE]



*يالا مستنية الحلوووووووول​*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*الحلقة دى صعبة ولا ااااااايه؟!!​*


----------



## kokielpop (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*البت اللى لبسه احمر 

​*


----------



## مريم12 (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*سائد بدل فائد
لان البيض الاحمر كان جنب الجبنة
فين بقى هديتى​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون ( متجدد )*



kokielpop قال:


> *البت اللى لبسه احمر
> 
> ​*



*طيب قولنا السبب يا koki
يمكن صح :t9:​*


----------



## twety (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*هى اة صعبه شويه
بس انا بشك فى الست التختوخه دى
علشان قالت

شافت الدنيا الوان ومنقطه ب احمر

قوليلى برافو بقى 

كويس ان الواد مايكل مش هنا 
كان حلها وقال انى غشيتها منه ههههههه

بس على فكرة اكراما منى انا اتنازلت عن الهديه لمايكل
علشان الجيش بس وكده
انا اللى حليت اللى فاتت وبالشرح كمان
مايكل قال الاسم بس 
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون ( متجدد )*



kokielpop قال:


> *البت اللى لبسه احمر
> 
> ​*





مريم12 قال:


> *سائد بدل فائد
> لان البيض الاحمر كان جنب الجبنة
> فين بقى هديتى​*





twety قال:


> *هى اة صعبه شويه
> بس انا بشك فى الست التختوخه دى
> علشان قالت
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندنا 3 اجابات مختلفة دلوقتى
وشكلهم كده هما التلاتة غلط
مين يزود 30:30:30:​*


----------



## twety (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*مفيش اختيارات اخرى طيب
هههههههه
*


----------



## erenymagdy (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*انا عرفت مين اللى سرق الجبنة هى اللى لابسة احمر والدليل انها مخبية الجبنة فى الكم اللى لابساه لاحظوها فى اول الحلقة وفى الاخر
وكدة اكون انا اللى كسبت ومحدش يضحك عليا وعايزة الهدية*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون ( متجدد )*



kokielpop قال:


> *البت اللى لبسه احمر ​*


 


erenymagdy قال:


> *انا عرفت مين اللى سرق الجبنة هى اللى لابسة احمر والدليل انها مخبية الجبنة فى الكم اللى لابساه لاحظوها فى اول الحلقة وفى الاخر*
> _*وكدة اكون انا اللى كسبت ومحدش يضحك عليا وعايزة الهدية*_


 



*برافوووووووووووووووو kokielpop  و erenymagdy*
*اجباتكو صح*


*وميرسى طبعا لكل اللى دخل وجاوب*
*وانشالله يكسبوا المرات الجاية*
*ومعلش يا ايرينى اجابتك اتاخرت شوية *
*يالا جاوبى الحلقات الجاية بدرى عشان تاخدى الهدية يا قمر*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*إجابة الحلقة الـــــ 23*​ 
*فوئة المزنوقة ( اللى لابسة احمر ههههههه)*​ 

*والفايز Kokielpop*
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك*

*ودى الجايزة يا رب تعجبك*
*وعقبال كل مرة*





​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*الحلقة الـــــــــــــــــ 24*​ 













*مين اللى سرق الموبايــــــــل*​ 
[YOUTUBE]5qCkwGsyVuE[/YOUTUBE]​ 
*مستنية اجاباتكـــــــــــــو*
*بس ياريت يا جماعة *
*الاجابة تكون بالاسم والسبب*
*ميرسى ليكم كتييييييييير*​


----------



## مريم12 (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*اللى سرق الموبيل سمسم كل واشكر
لانه كان مخبى الموبيل فى جيبه 
و كمان الموبيل كان معمول فيبريشن علشان كده كان عمال يضحك
فين بقى الهدية​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*انااااااااااااااا عرفت الحل هيييييييييييييييييه
سمسم كل واشكر لانه بيضحك الموبايل بززغزغه هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## *MARAM* (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

سمسم كل واشكر 


فين الهدية حتى انا 30:


----------



## + بريسكلا + (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*ميرسى لمروركم كلكم اجاباتكم صح*
*الحلقة شكلها سهلة ولا ايه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


*والفايزة طبعا صاحبة اول اجابة* 

*مريم 12*




مريم12 قال:


> *اللى سرق الموبيل سمسم كل واشكر​*
> *لانه كان مخبى الموبيل فى جيبه *
> *و كمان الموبيل كان معمول فيبريشن علشان كده كان عمال يضحك*
> 
> *فين بقى الهدية*​


 
*مبرووووووووك يا مريم*

*وادى الهدية وصلت*






*يارب تكون عجبتك ياقمرة*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*الحلقة الــــــــــ 25*​ 
*مين اللى بوظ حفلة تامر؟*​ 

[YOUTUBE]jbxa8JrKB2w[/YOUTUBE]​ 

*يالا بسرعة الاجابااااااااات*​


----------



## مريم12 (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*اللى بوظ حفلة تامر كريم محسن
لان شعره كان مطلع دخان من الكهرباء
فين هديتى​*


----------



## twety (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*المرة دى الحلقه مفهاش كرومبو خلاص
نعمل موضوع جديد ولا ايه
ولا الحلقه دى لسه منزلتش
هههههههه
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*انا يا مس انااااااااااااااااا
الاجابة هو كريم محسن
هييييييييييييييييييييه​*


----------



## twety (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*انا جاوبت قبلكوا
فى بروفايلها

يبقى الهديه من نصيبى 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*امشي يا بت يا تويتي من هنا
هههههههههههههههه​*
*قال جاوبت في بروفايلها قال​*


----------



## مورا مارون (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة دي يا روكا

بتضحك علين تويتي

امشي يا تويتي احسنلك
​


----------



## مريم12 (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*عندكم حق يا بنات و بعدين انا اللى جاوبت الاول*
*امشى يا تويتى من هنا*​


----------



## twety (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*لا بقى مش همشى
هتسكتوا وتقولوا امين
ولا احذف اجاباتكوا وتبقى اجابتى انا بس
هههههههه

واثبتوا بقى 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*بت تويتي امشي يلا بقي 
بطلي حقد بقي
مش علشان انتي مشرفة 
تتأذينا احنا  الغلابة
يلا يا بنات نطردها من هنا
هههههههههههههههه
ولا اقولك احنا نخلي الميس 
بتاعتنا ماتجبكيش هنا تاني
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## ebram magdy (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

فتحى فتوح


----------



## ebram magdy (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

الدكتوره علشان قالت لكرومبو تبيع وهى قصدها على


ebram


----------



## twety (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*الميس بتاعتنا دى حبيبتى
ولسه شايفاها صبح وليل النهاردة

يعنى اطلعى منها
وبعدين هى لو دخلت هنا
هبقى انا الميس بتاعتها

يلا يابنوته
اجرى العبى بعيد انتى بقى
هههههههههه
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بت تويتي امشي يلا بقي​*
> *بطلي حقد بقي*
> *مش علشان انتي مشرفة *
> *تتأذينا احنا الغلابة*
> ...


 


twety قال:


> *الميس بتاعتنا دى حبيبتى*
> *ولسه شايفاها صبح وليل النهاردة*
> 
> *يعنى اطلعى منها*
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههه شفتوا اللى بيحصلى*
*دى بتبعتلى التهديدات فى الخاص كمان*
*فى الاول تقول حبيبتى*
*وبعد كده على طووول تقلب*
*احنا عايزين نعمل تظلم جماعى*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*بت انا قولت اجرررررررررررري من هنا
وبعدين يلا يا بنات نعمل مظاهرة ونقول برررررررررررررررررة 
لتويتي برررررررررررررررررررررة من هنااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*ميرسى لمروركم*
*واجاباتكم الصحيحة*

*واللى فازت المرة دى مريم12*

*اول اجابة صح*​ 



مريم12 قال:


> *اللى بوظ حفلة تامر كريم محسن​*
> *لان شعره كان مطلع دخان من الكهرباء*
> 
> *فين هديتى*​


 
*مبروووووووووك يا مريم*

*وادى الهديــــــــــــــــــــــــة*





​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*الحلـــــقـة الــــــــــ 26*​ 
*مين هى سكرتيرة كرومبو الجديدة*​ 

 [YOUTUBE]wRbXIml1Pig[/YOUTUBE]

*يالا مين هيكسب المرة دى*​


----------



## ebram magdy (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

نوال صحتها عال


لانها كانت بتتكلم هادى جدا وقلتله  سحس وحمبوزو دول لازم يبطلو دوشه


----------



## ebram magdy (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

وقلتله كمان انا مكسب للمكان لانها خبيره فى علم الجريمه


----------



## مريم12 (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*نوال صحتها عال*​


----------



## erenymagdy (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

نوال صحتها عال
هى اللى ان شاء الله هيعينها كرومبو سكرتيرة
كفاية ان عندها خبرة فى علم الجريمة وصحتها عااااااااااااااااااااال ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*نوااااااااااااااااال صحتها عال
بت يا مريم عايزة اكسب مرة بقي
هامشكي زي تويتي
ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*ميرسى لمروررررررركم واجابتكم اللى كلها صح*
*مريم و ايرينى وروكاا وانشالله تكسبوا المرات الجاية*

*واللى فاز المرة دى أول اجابة صحيحة*
*ebram magdy*




ebram magdy قال:


> نوال صحتها عال
> 
> 
> لانها كانت بتتكلم هادى جدا وقلتله سحس وحمبوزو دول لازم يبطلو دوشه


 


ebram magdy قال:


> وقلتله كمان انا مكسب للمكان لانها خبيره فى علم الجريمه


 

*مبروووووووووووووك يا ابرام وعقبال كل مرة*
*وادى الهدية*




*بس اوعى تاكلها*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*الحلقة الــــــــــــــ 27*​ 
*مين اللى سرق دفتر المأذون*​ 
[YOUTUBE]lTOFAlW1kuE[/YOUTUBE]​ 
*يالا مين اللى هيكســـــب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الخامسه و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*انا  يامس 
سعيييييييييييد كاتشب 
علشان اخد الدفتر واده للعامل بتاع الدلفيري​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

*لا ياروكة نعناع ابو وردة علشان المزون قال كانت فى ريحة وحشة وبعدين النور جه 

هاتوا الهدية بقى وياريت متبقاش صور ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

ايه ده لا فيه اجابات ولاهدايا


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

*ميرررررررررسى لمروركم*​ 
*والفايزة الاسبوع ده*
*engy_love_jesus*​ 






engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا ياروكة نعناع ابو وردة علشان المزون قال كانت فى ريحة وحشة وبعدين النور جه ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*مبروووووووووووك يا جنجون*
*والهدية عنينا مش صور*
*احنا عندنا كام انجى30:*​ 
*ها تفتكرى جبتلك ايــــــــــــــه:t9:*​ 

























*جبتلــــــــــــــــــــك*​ 
:download:​ 

*نغمات ترانيم للموبايل*​ 

*يارب تكون عجبتك بقى :hlp:*
*والمرة الجاية ابقى قوليلنا عايزة ايه *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

*الحلقة الـــــــــ 28*​ 
*مين اللى خرب بالالا 22 ؟*​ 

[YOUTUBE]8-GInVyE57Y[/YOUTUBE]​ 


*يالا بقى عايزة اجابات حلووووووووووة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

*الاجابة هى حاااااااامد مفيش فكة
عشان هو معلق يافطة مكتوب عليها انه عنده اقراص للناموس ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

كنت عايزه اجاوب انا عارفه الاجابه الصح
هو حامد مافيش فكه 
عشان لو الصاروخ نجح محدش هيشترى منه اقراص الناموس الى حيلته وعامل بيها يافطه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

*مرسية على الهدية يقمر تطرلدك يوم فرحك قول امين 

ايوة هو حامد مش فيه فكة دة الى حط البانة ​*


----------



## ebram magdy (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

*وكمان هو عندى لبان  ولو حد اشترى منه لبان زى سيد وتملى غتيت كان هيقول عليه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ebram magdy (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

*فين الحلقه الجديده انا اول واحد عارف 

وهو الدكتور الاول      او اول واحد بس انا مش فاكر اسمه

       يارب الجايزه تكون حقيقى مش صوره​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنةو العشرون ( متجدد )*



ebram magdy قال:


> *فين الحلقه الجديده انا اول واحد عارف
> 
> وهو الدكتور الاول      او اول واحد بس انا مش فاكر اسمه
> 
> يارب الجايزه تكون حقيقى مش صوره​*



*لالالالا الاجابة دى مش محسوبة حتى لو كانت صح
لان ممنوع تحط اجابات قبل الحلقة ما تنزل ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة السابعةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

*الاجابة هى :* حامد مفيش فكة​ 
واللى كسبت معانا ونورت الموضوع​ 
*+Bent El3dra+*​ 





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الاجابة هى حاااااااامد مفيش فكة​*
> 
> 
> *عشان هو معلق يافطة مكتوب عليها انه عنده اقراص للناموس *​


 

*وطبعاااااااااا كرومبو قاللى اجيب لاختك ايه؟*
*بتحب ايه؟؟؟؟؟*
*فقلتله على حاجة هى بتموت فيهااااا*
*وهو قرر يعزمها على عزومة جامدة 30:*​ 
*اكبر بيتزا فى العاااااااالم*


​ 
*و اكبر فرخاية ومكرونة بشاميل*​ 


​ 

*يارب تكون العزومة عجبتك*
*وابقوا خدونى معاكوووووووووو*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

*ميرسى لكل اللى جاوبو
واللى ملحقش المرة دى 
يلحق المرة الجاااااااااااية​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

*الحلقة الــــ 29*​ 
*مين اللى سرق المصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 









[YOUTUBE] W7F8b_uunC8[/YOUTUBE]
*انا عرفت مين اللى سرق المصل*
*لو انت كمان عرفت*
*اكتبلنا اجابتك بسرعة*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

اللى سرق أول وااااااااحد مش فاكرة اسمه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





عشان بيعطس كتييييييير 

فين هديتى بقى يابت ؟​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*لازم تكتبى اسمه يمرمر 

ايه هو اول واحد ده 

دكتور امبول الحقنة صاحب مستشفيات حقنة الدولى 

احفظوا الاسماء علشان تسمى ولادك بيها الله ايه ده ​*


----------



## ebram magdy (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*مينفعش انا اول واحد عارف كده ظلم يبأ انا هاخد الجايزه​*


----------



## ebram magdy (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثامنةو العشرون ( متجدد )*

*فين الحلقه الجديده انا اول واحد عارف 

وهو الدكتور الاول      او اول واحد بس انا مش فاكر اسمه

       يارب الجايزه تكون حقيقى مش صوره

 وهو الدكتولر امبول حقنه لانه كان بيعطس كتير​*


----------



## twety (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*احنا هنا عندنا العرض حصرى
بنزل الحلقات اللى لسه منزلتش فى التى فى
هههههههههههه

اكيد يا فندم الهدايا حقيقيه
وبتوصل ديلفرى كمان
ههههههه
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*على يدى التوصيل كان قاعد هنا والصور قاعدة هنا 

وانا على نغمة واحدة مخدوش يبابا مخدوش يبابا ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*ميرسى لمروركم واجابتكم الجميلــــة*

*واللى فازت معانا الاسبوع ده*
*واحدة شقية جداااااااااا*


*marmar_maro*​






اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة marmar_maroo 

 







*اللى سرق أول وااااااااحد مش فاكرة اسمه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





عشان بيعطس كتييييييير 


فين هديتى بقى يابت ؟​*









*مبروووووووك يا مرمر*
*وانا بقى معلش مش فاضية*
*انزل اجيب هدايا اليومين دول*
*خدى حقك ناشف*





*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*طبعا عارفةا يه اللى ممكن يحصلى بس الارزاق على الله*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*الحلقة الـــــــــــــ 30*
*مين اللى سرق الكتـــــــــــاب ؟؟؟؟*​ 

[YOUTUBE]UTGd1m1Njk0[/YOUTUBE]

*يالا مستنية اجابتكم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*انا يا مس 
اقول مختار شهياص
علشان قال ان الرواية الاخيرة  بقاء للاصلع وهي مش عارفة ايه كباب​*


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا يا مس
> اقول مختار شهياص
> علشان قال ان الرواية الاخيرة  بقاء للاصلع وهي مش عارفة ايه كباب​*



*صح يا روكا

مس بريسكلا هتديكى

نجمه و 10/10​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*



mina elbatal قال:


> *صح يا روكا
> 
> مس بريسكلا هتديكى
> 
> نجمه و 10/10​*



*ماشي يا خفيف الدم والظل
شكلك مش معديها يا بيومي افندي​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ماشي يا خفيف الدم والظل
> شكلك مش معديها يا بيومي افندي​*



*خليكى فى حالك يا بنت الله 

عيب كده والله والله اقول لمس بريكسلا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*



mina elbatal قال:


> *خليكى فى حالك يا بنت الله
> 
> عيب كده والله والله اقول لمس بريكسلا​*



*واد يا مينا يا مينا بلاش كده يا مينا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
فاهم يا مينا ولا اقول تاني يا مينا​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون ( متجدد )*

*حل الحلقة الـــ 30*
*مختار شهياص*


*واللى كسبت معانا المرة دى الجميلة*
*+Roka_Jesus+*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا يا مس *
> 
> *اقول مختار شهياص*​
> *علشان قال ان الرواية الاخيرة بقاء للاصلع وهي مش عارفة ايه كباب*​




*مبرووووووووووك يا روكا*
*ورغم الدوشة اللى عملتيها انتى ومينا*
*كرومبو جابلك احلى هدية*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*




*


*يارب تعجبك وعقبال كل اسبوع*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثلاثون ( متجدد )*

*الحلقة الـــــــــــــ 31*​ 

*مين اللى سرق المكـــــــواة ؟؟؟؟؟*​ 

[YOUTUBE]h-Tbsuvfd_8[/YOUTUBE]


*يالا مستنين اجاباتكوووووووووو*​


----------



## erenymagdy (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثلاثون ( متجدد )*

اللى سرقت  المكواة هى عايدة مفيش فايدة
علشان  الجو كان سخن وهى كانت عايزة  3 نقط ميه
ولو سمحت الهدية تجينى نقدا وانا هشترى اللى انا عاوزاه هههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثلاثون ( متجدد )*

_*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه30:30:30:
مررررررررررررسيه يا مس بريسكلا
لما اجي بقي ابقي اخدها
ههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30:دول لمينا​*_


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادى والثلاثون ( متجدد )*



> ههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30:دول لمينا


 
*مينا مين يا ماما انتى شيفاه جايبه ايه ولا الحجه نظره ضعيف*​


----------



## ponponayah (14 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادى والثلاثون ( متجدد )*

اللى اخدتها عايدة مفيش فايدة​


----------



## مريم12 (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادى والثلاثون ( متجدد )*

*عايدة مفيش فايدة *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثلاثون ( متجدد )*

*مييييييييرسى لمروركم الجميل*
*واجاباتكم الصحيحة كلهاااااااااا*

*واللى كسبت المرة دى ereny magdy*​ 



erenymagdy قال:


> اللى سرقت المكواة هى عايدة مفيش فايدة
> 
> علشان الجو كان سخن وهى كانت عايزة 3 نقط ميه
> 
> ولو سمحت الهدية تجينى نقدا وانا هشترى اللى انا عاوزاه هههههههه​



*مبروووووووووك يا رينــــــــــا*
*والهدية زى ما طلبتى عينينا ليكى*







*وكمان مش مصرى*
*شوفيهم بقى يطلعو كام دول*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادى والثلاثون ( متجدد )*

*الحلقة الـــــــــــــــــ 32​*
*مين اللى حدف الطمطمايــــــــة ؟ ​*


[YOUTUBE]r3fGk7faNPw[/YOUTUBE]

*
يالاااااااا مين اللى هيكسب المرة دى؟​*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادى والثلاثون ( متجدد )*

*الواد سيد نوم العازب ايدة حمرا من الطماطم البخيل جايبها مفقعة ​*


----------



## مريم12 (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادى والثلاثون ( متجدد )*

سيد نوم العازب​


----------



## twety (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادى والثلاثون ( متجدد )*

*وصلتوا لفيييييييين

جبتوا حلقه بنسه الكوافير
ولا لسه ؟
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادى والثلاثون ( متجدد )*



twety قال:


> *وصلتوا لفيييييييين*
> 
> *جبتوا حلقه بنسه الكوافير*
> *ولا لسه ؟*


 
*:019F3B~14:*
*كانت الحلقة اللى فاتت يا توتااااااااا*
*ركزى معنا شوية بقى :t32:*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الحادى والثلاثون ( متجدد )*

*ميررررررررررسى لمروركم *

*واللى فازت معانا ميس engy_love_jesus*​ 



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الواد سيد نوم العازب ايدة حمرا من الطماطم البخيل جايبها مفقعة ​*


 
*الف مبرووووووووووك يا ميس*
*وهديتك طبعاااااااااااااا*
*ثلاث علب طباشير ملون من النوع الفاخر*

*



*
*يارب ينفعوكى بقى*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية والثلاثون ( متجدد )*

*ايه الضرب ده كله*
*مفيش ازيك ولا اى كلام يعنى*

*اخس عليكى*
*مخصماكى *


----------



## twety (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية والثلاثون ( متجدد )*

*مبروووووووك يا نوجا ياقمر*

*عقبال ما تجيبلك القلم اللى بيحطوا فيه الطباشير*
*علشان ايدك متتوسخش بس*
*ههههههه*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية والثلاثون ( متجدد )*

*الحلقة الــــــــــــ 33​*
*مين اللى سرق العجلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


[YOUTUBE]DAUPdaC58SU[/YOUTUBE]


*يالا من اللى هيكسب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية والثلاثون ( متجدد )*



twety قال:


> *ايه الضرب ده كله*
> *مفيش ازيك ولا اى كلام يعنى*
> 
> *اخس عليكى*
> *مخصماكى *



:smi411:

*متزعليش يا قمر
انا بس عايزاكى تركزى كده
بس مقدرش على زعلك انااااااا
هى الام بتضرب ولادها ليه مش خايفة عليهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية والثلاثون ( متجدد )*

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*عسل يا عمرى*

*غششينى بقى الحل*
*واكون اول واحده تجاوب واخد الهديه بقى*
*مرة من نفسى*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: المفتش كرومبو الحلقة الثانية والثلاثون ( متجدد )*



twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *عسل يا عمرى*
> 
> *غششينى بقى الحل*
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اغششك وعلنى كده
طيب ابعتيها فى رسالة خاصة 
ده لا ممكن ابدااااااااا:t30:
ابيع ضميرى انااااااا:t9:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2009)

*مسسسسسسسس بريسكلا*
*الحل زيكو العجلاتي لان الصندوق بتاع الاكل جوة*
*يلا بقي عايزة الهدية*

*ومشي البت تويتي من هنا*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 يونيو 2009)

*اخ لاحظوا ان كلامك جارح طباشير اهيه اهيه 

فين العصاية ​*


----------



## مريم12 (2 يوليو 2009)

*اللى سرقه زيكو بلف*​


----------



## twety (2 يوليو 2009)

*استغلى الفرصه*
*انا لسه قابضه المرتب*

*يعنى فلوس معايا كتير*
*انتهزى الفرصه مش هكررها*
*غششينى يلالالا*

*ههههههه*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 يوليو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اخ لاحظوا ان كلامك جارح طباشير اهيه اهيه
> 
> فين العصاية ​*



:hlp::hlp::hlp:​*لما تكسبى الحلقة الجاية
تكون عندك العصاية
انتى تأمرى يا قمر​*


----------



## نيرو (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا


----------



## twety (11 يوليو 2009)

*مش همشى من هنا بقى هه*

*واعترضى وانا هحذف مشاركاتك *


----------



## + بريسكلا + (12 يوليو 2009)

*معلش يا جماعة نعتذر عن التاخير*
*ونواصل تقديم الهداياااااااا*
*وهديتنا المرة دى للاخت الجميلة* *+Roka_Jesus+*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مسسسسسسسس بريسكلا*
> 
> *الحل زيكو العجلاتي لان الصندوق بتاع الاكل جوة*
> *يلا بقي عايزة الهدية*​
> ...


*كرومبو يا روكا متوصى بيكى*
*وجايبلك حاجة بتحبيها اووووووووووى*
*غمضى عينيكى بقى*


















*يا بت بقولك غمضى*















*خلاص فتحى*


*




*​ 
*هااااااااااا*
*ايه رايك اكيد اكيد عجبتك*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يوليو 2009)

*الحلقــــــــة الـــــــــ 34*

*مين اللى سرق قهوة المعلم شربوش؟!!!!!*


[YOUTUBE]9MjFUozl01w[/YOUTUBE]


*يالا مين اللى هيكسب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يوليو 2009)

*ايه يا جماااااعة
هى الحلقة صعبة اوى كده ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## مريم12 (13 يوليو 2009)

*اللى سرق الفلوس حافظ كله بجنيه*
*لانه مخبى الفلوس فى فى الكوم بتاعه*
*صح يا ميس بريسكلا*​


----------



## farou2 (14 يوليو 2009)

الي سرق المحفظه حافظ كله بجنيه لانوا مخبي الفلوس بكم الكنزه وكمان عرض يبيع محفظه قيمتها 5 جنيه بجنيه 
​


----------



## twety (19 يوليو 2009)

*حلقه رخمه دى على فكرة*

*وكلهم ارخم من بعض *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2009)

*يلغى تثبيت الموضوع لان الموضوع مفيش فيه جديد من فترة كبيرة 

لو هتكملوا تنزيل الحلقات نبقى نرجعه تانى *​


----------



## سيف الدين قطز (29 أغسطس 2009)

حلقه جميله


----------

